# How to scape a corner aquarium???



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

So I bought a Fluval 350 corner aquarium--

I am sooo geeked!

Now I am trying to figure out how to scape something with so much depth in the middle but NOTHING on the sides. I am adding ecoxotic LEDs to up the wpg & it will have co2. Aim drawing blanks other than I'd like to do a "forest" scape

Any & all thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

The vulcanus style, I gues is what you are after with a corner aquarium.

See examples below, taken from google images:

http://reefbuilders.com/wp-content/gallery/aga-contest/aga-aquascaping-contest-winner-3.jpg

http://faao.kicks-ass.net/Fotos/Plantados/60L/Origens/20090126FW_1a.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_MOTNQWz_Hf0/TPZLkg6JJmI/AAAAAAAAATo/Vpj7D84stWI/s1600/3.jpg

Here a video:






Or completely the opposite, very crowed on the sides and open space in the middle:

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_dg1DlFkVr5Y/SaMyrijQW7I/AAAAAAAABkQ/7deIQRqZdao/IMG_5408.JPG


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

Dude, you are a compendium of sources!!! Thanks for the ideas. I think that I am leaning more toward the last idea.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some progression photos from one of my 37g corner tank. Hope this helps.





































This is another simple set up corner tank.


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful scapes. I am leaning towards a jungle scape with a path. Actually, possibly 2 paths. I've never seen it done but this tank has the depth to do it (35" to the back corner!). Any every seen it done before?


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

D'oh! Double post!


----------



## ibfan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

What type of lighting do you guys use? I'm looking into buying a 92 gallon corner, but it's shape makes me unsure how to light it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You pretty much have to use two fixtures. I recently set up a 90 corner at my LFS as a display tank. The front was lit by a 36" T5 HO with four tubes. Two of the tubes are Colormax which are almost useless for plants (as measured with PAR meter), so effectively only two tubes were working. The back corner of the tank was lit with a clamp-on metal halide fixture. Sorry, I don't recall the wattage, the equipment was used.

All together this gave about 30-40 umol of PAR across the substrate. This was enough as the tank was set up using Walstad method with no CO2 and low-medium light.

BTW, the footprint of this tank was terrible for design purposes. Basically I filled the back corner with _Bacopa caroliniana_, then planted the front 2/3 as if it were a normal rectangular tank. This may have not been the best solution, but was a compromise with the shop owner and the materials I had to work with. The tank is more Dutch style than anything else.

The tank is very difficult to photograph because of glare on the curved front glass, but if I get some decent photos I'll post them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I like that tank manini has. I have a 54 corner bow front. 

what is the fore-ground plant? dwarf hair grass,dwarf sag, or micro sword?


----------

